# Elmira Shoot



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

*elmira*

10am shot gun start (i'm pretty sure)


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

10 am is correct, should be a good day


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Lookin forward to it!

See you there Brad


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Had alot of fun today and seen some old faces or just people I haven't seen for awhile.


----------



## ingoldarchery (Dec 3, 2008)

great day today, HOT temperatures, with a good turn out.
The course didn't look that difficult, but it sure did eat alot of us up according to our scores ( including me ), great job to the guys who set it up and ran it.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

ingoldarchery said:


> great day today, HOT temperatures, with a good turn out.
> The course didn't look that difficult, but it sure did eat alot of us up according to our scores ( including me ), great job to the guys who set it up and ran it.


Indeed... Thanks to all who worked in the heat to setup for us... great day!

:teeth:


----------

